# Noisey Howard Hill Wesley Special?



## Apex Predator (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a 67" Wesley Special that I really love, but for one thing. It's louder than any other longbow that I have shot. I know some will say, go to FF, but I want to avoid that. I have shot quite a few others and dacron was quieter on all of them. Many others will say to bump my arrow weight, but I have that covered at 14 grains per pound. I think the recommended brace height is around 6 3/8", but I have mine around 6 1/2". It really tames the handshock down. How high can I go on brace? It's bare shafting perfectly, and putting broadheads in the same spot as field tips. I'm I missing something? All my other longbows would emit a muffled bump, but this one has that fiberglass "tink" sound that drives me crazy!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 15, 2008)

I should also mention that I have a 14 strand B-50 string with wool yarn silencers.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 15, 2008)

For me all my longbows liked ff and my recurves liked b-50 it might be worth a try just to see, if all else fails


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 15, 2008)

Let someone else shoot it and you listen.  I think mine is loud as all get out, but everyone else says it's not.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 15, 2008)

That is really strange, all my HH bows have been very quiet.

Howard Hill Archery recommends 6 5/8" for 68" and 6 1/2" for a 66" bow so you have some room to go higher.

Play with brace height and play with silencer position but I shoot lighter arrows than you and use a regular flemish string and everyone tells me my bows are quiet so I am kind of unsure what the fix really is for you.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm used to my point of reference and their is quite a difference.  I have bought quite a few longbows and I shoot them set up with FF like they come.  I even go through some tuning, and always get it quieter with dacron.  I am set up with 6-7 spools of dacron, and definitely don't want to buy FF!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 15, 2008)

Marty, have you tried ear plugs?

I know what you are going through and that tinging sound you describe. I cannot stand a noisy bow. I tried all the remedies mentioned here on one particular bow and found adding a bow quiver with the rubber type fasteners (Selway, BOA, etc.) helped a good bit. Wished I knew the answer for you. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2008)

The one I`m shooting is very quiet.I`m shooting about 13 grains per lb and using fast flyte. I will not hunt with a loud bow.Chris has been standing by when I shot and said he could hear the feathers brush the bow. Thats quiet.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll move the brace up a bit, and let you folks know what it does.  It is shooting so deep "in the zone" that I hate to sneeze on it!  I know Robert has probably beat a few snakes to death with his already, so I'll give her a go.  Speaking of snakes!  I have a big ole cottom mouth that I skinned this morning, and I am gonna put em on the back of my Wesley.  I think I'm gonna try splitting it down the middle so that I can do both limbs with one skin.  This will be my first attempt, but think it will look really good with the light colored bamboo under it.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 15, 2008)

Try a fast flight but if you don't want to, then do as others have said and get someone to shoot it and listen. It shouldn't make much noise but it sounds like you might be overlooking something as that sound usually comes from the strike plate or from the rest area. Most longbows just make a thunk. The sound you describe sounds like an arrow sound. Work it out because it sounds like you have a winner.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 15, 2008)

My arrows are only slightly above 8 gpp and mine is still quiet.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 16, 2008)

I think my noise is a combination of fletching hitting the riser and arm gaurd slap.  My bare shafts are much quieter.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 16, 2008)

Good deal, i did not think it would take you long to figure it out


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 16, 2008)

A couple of very experienced archers were shooting with me over the weekend, and I just heard from them on another forum.  They tell me it's in my head.  They claim to not hear anything when I shoot it.  I tend to overthink things sometimes.


----------

